# Rumor: Tony Parker Signs Multi-Year Contract Extension



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

http://twitter.com/#!/JMcDonald_SAEN



> Huge breaking #spurs news: Tony Parker signs multi-year contract extension, team says. Links to come.





> Parker: "Im very happy to be a Spur. I always said I wanted to stay in San Antonio."


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

http://twitter.com/spurs

Its official


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

I thought this would hang over SA all season...good job by Pop and RC to get the deal done early...now to see how much they paid


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

VBM said:


> I thought this would hang over SA all season...good job by Pop and RC to get the deal done early...now to see how much they paid


Per Tony's official website



> *50 millions de dollars sur quatre ans.* Après une dernière année de contrat avec les Spurs à hauteur de 13,5 millions de dollars, Tony Parker débutera un nouveau cycle de quatre ans avec San Antonio en octobre 2011.


50 million over 4 years it seems...not too bad


----------

